# Weg: Sesvenna Hütte nach S-Charl



## ]:-> (4. April 2007)

Hi,
jaja ich hab mal wieder ne frage  :

In meiner Kompass-Karte ist ein Weg von der Sesvenna-Hütte nach S-Charl eingezeichnet, kennt den jemand, ist der AC tauglich (geht anscheinend noch bis 2800m hoch), bzw. wie beschaffen? 

Hintergrund der Frage: Val d'Uina und Pas da Costainas in einer Etappe.

(...hoffentlich geht das  mit dem Weg)
danke euch
ciao

habe gerade gesehen dass ich nen Teil der Karte Posten darf, also hier ist die Karte, ich meine den roten weg, den ich gelb unterpunktet habe.
Teilscan aus Kompass-Karte (www.kompass.at) findet ihr hier:http://s6.bilder-hosting.de/img/PL51H.jpg


----------



## Elmar Neßler (5. April 2007)

bin den weg noch nicht entlang, aber das sind zu beginn gleich mal 600 hm steil bergauf, ich schätze mal der grossteil zum schieben. wie's hinten runter geht ist schwer zu sagen, könnte machbar sein.

frag doch mal bei der sesvennahütte an, wie der weg ist zum wandern (musst ja nichtg unbedingt erzählen, dass du da mit dem bike rüber willst).

wir sind 2005 im september das val duina runter und dann noch nach s-charl rauf. geht auch, sind halt gut 700 hm, aber bis auf die schlucht alles gut fahrbar. dauert natürlich länger als der direkte weg, aber man muss nicht nennenswert wandern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMax (5. April 2007)

Gefahren/gegangen bin ich den auch noch nicht. War ein paar mal auf der Sesvenna Hütte. Wie ich das Gelände in Erinnerung habe und auch nach Karte, dürfte direkt ab der Hütte bis zum Pass alles zu tragen oder schieben sein. Nach Karte und Erinnerung an S-Charl könnte abwärts ab 2500m einiges fahrbar sein.

Sorry, hat jetzt nicht so viel Infogehalt. Vielleicht hilft's ein bißchen...

Max


----------



## ]:-> (5. April 2007)

Hi,

stimmt am anfang geht's steil hoch, wenn das ganze allerdings ab dem kleinen See bei 2654m halbwegs fahrbar wäre ...

... ich habe gerade noch eine Beschreibung des Wegs bis hoch zum Pass gefunden: 
"Von der Sesvennahütte folgen wir dem gut markierten und ausgetretenen Steig Nr.5 in westlicher Richtung bis zum weiten Sattel der Sesvennascharte (Fuorcla Sesvenna) 2819m. Knapp unterhalb der Scharte, die uns erstmals den Blick zur Sesvenna freigibt, begegnen wir dem wunderschönen Furkelsee, in dessen glasklarem Wasser sich in der Morgensonne der zackige Föllerkopf spiegelt." (Quelle:http://www.sesvenna.it/lischana rims.htm)


----------



## Elmar Neßler (5. April 2007)

http://www.sesvenna.it/lischana runde.htm

da sind ja auch die bilder zur tour, da sieht man ja schon einiges. dürfte bergauf ein einfach zu gehender pfad sein, zum radeln schätze ich taugt der nichts, da er zu steil ist.

runter ist es die frage, wenn euch das wandern nichts ausmacht, könnt ihr euch ja darauf einlassen, falls ihr aber eh ungern schiebt, solltet ihr vllt. doch die lange variante durch die schlucht mit auffahrt gen s-charl ab sur en ins auge fassen. könntest ja auch mal eine mail an die leute schreiben, die die seite erstellt haben, ggf. können die dir näheres sagen zum weg gen s-charl aus der scharte.


----------



## ]:-> (5. April 2007)

Hi Elmar, 
danke für den Hinweis auf die Bilder, habe ich garnicht so bewusst angeschaut. Du hast recht, ich denke er sollte auch mit dem Rad in der Hand/über der Schulter leicht zu gehen sein. Wenn die Mitfahrer damit einverstanden sind, dann werden wir den versuchen (und hier berichten...naja ist ja noch einige Zeit hin).
Mir persönlich macht das laufen da ned so viel aus, zumal die Landschaft best toll ist.

Habe gerade nochmal auf deine HP geschaut (die ich immerwieder richtig klasse finde   )
Ihr seid ja damals vom Reschensee gekommen und dann über die Sesvenna nach Sur-En und dann weiter, wir kommen allerdings vom Fimberpass - Sur-En nach oben und wollen dann nach St. Maria weiter.

grüße
danke


----------



## _bergpeter_ (6. April 2007)

ich war heuer im winter mit den ski am piz sesvenna von s- charl aus: soweit man dabei den übergang zur sesvennahütte einsehen konnte, schaut die abfahrt von diesem pass ziemlich durchgehend fahrbar aus, sobald du im tal herunten bist, ist dann sowieso alles fahrbar nach s-charl und natürlich auch hinauf zum pass costainas.


----------



## w69 (12. April 2016)

Lange her, daher die Frage: hat es denn in der Zwischenzeit jemand gemacht und kann hier Erfahrungen weitergeben?


----------



## McNulty (12. April 2016)

w69 schrieb:


> Lange her, daher die Frage: hat es denn in der Zwischenzeit jemand gemacht und kann hier Erfahrungen weitergeben?



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/die-perfekte-tour.780333/page-2#post-13446676


----------



## cschaeff (12. April 2016)

Fuorcla Sesvenna ist Teil unserer diesjährigen Tour (voraussichtlich August). Ich werde hier im Forum berichten, wie es uns ergangen ist...
Wurde schon einige Male mit dem MTB gemacht, in der ride war auch ein Bericht drin (allerdings von S'Charl aus hoch). Ich rechne für uns mal ne gute Stunde Schieben/Tragen hoch und ne halbe Stunde Schieben bergab.


----------



## w69 (12. April 2016)

@McNulty danke, das Zitat von @olev ist genau das was ich wissen wollte. 

@cschaeff wird das sicher auch interessiert gelesen haben... Viel Glück Euch! Bin gespannt. Von der Hütte zur Scharte sind es 600 hm. Wird ne guuute Stunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikemanie (15. August 2017)

am 12.08.17 von s-charl durch großartige landschaft zur sesvenna-scharte hoch, viele abschnitte sind fahrbar. oben ca. 10 cm schnee, abfahrt zur sesvennahütte zuerst okay, dann tiefe, verblockte furchen.
in umgekehter richtung ist die tour meiner meinung nach bis auf die steilstufe (ca. 120 hm) größtenteils gut fahrbar. aufstieg von der sesvennahütte bestimmt durchgehend tragen.


----------

